# Call of Duty: World At War directx error



## Ghostkilla51 (Jul 25, 2010)

i have had CoDWaW for a while now and i have it installed on my Vista computer and it works fine, but i have recently got a new computer, its a windows 7, touchscreen computer and i have installed CoDWaW on it, complete with all the patches and latest directx (9.0c). I have also updated my graphics card driver (GeForce G120M). The problem is when i start either one of the options, Co-Op or Multiplayer, the Logo comes up saying Call of duty World At War and it stays there for a few seconds then pops up and error saying 'directx encountered an error, check the readme for possible solutions'. This is really doing my head in now because i have been searching for solutions through threads likes these but i have had no look. Plz dont recommend me buying new drivers etc, because iu am only 14 and myparents are really strict so they wont let me get new drivers. Plz help if you can, thx
Ghostkilla51


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Drivers are not something that people go out and buy, they are software that allows your hardware to work better (very basic explanation of them but it will suffice).

Have you got any other games to test?

Also, what is your Graphics Card.

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## Ghostkilla51 (Jul 25, 2010)

my graphics card is the GeForce G120M and thanx for the correction


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Do you play any other games so I know that it is a WaW problem and not a DirectX/GPU problem?


----------



## Ghostkilla51 (Jul 25, 2010)

not at the moment, but i am in the middle of letting dawn of war 2 downlod thru steam, other than that, there is no oither games that i play. Oh wait there is one, its section 8 but that works fine, i only played it once tho but it worked so that fine, other than that, there is no other, wonder if that will help  and thx for trying to help me!


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Have you read the "readme" for solution, like it says in the error message? That's one step for sure.
Also this might help:
Start>Control Panel>Sound

Right Click on the default playback device (e.g. Speakers) and click properties. From there select the Advanced tab.
To eliminate this error the default playback format must be set at 24 bit 48000Hz (Studio Quality). Simply select this from the dropdown list and apply the settings.

Try launching the game now, everything should run fine.

E: For Win Vista and 7 you need to download some update packages, since Vista has 10.1 and 7 11, download this DirectX Web Installer, it finds needed packages: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


----------



## Ghostkilla51 (Jul 25, 2010)

ive done the sound thing and it is at the right setting, i did it beofre i came here and it didnt work, i cant find the readme file, ive looked in program files> activision> call of duty: world at war, and ive looked in app data >local >activision > codwaw but i still cannot find it, ive also downloaded the thing from ur link but if rogot to bring the cd up so i will try it see if it works in a couple of weeks cos im going on holdiay, lol, but very much thankyou for your help


----------

